# So aggravated about this.. Help!



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

I know my jumping position is awful, and I've been working on it, but yesterday I had my boyfriend take some pictures of me jumping my boy. In the pictures, it was SO apparent that I have horrible position. I know that I'm standing up in the saddle, rather than getting into jumping position, and I may be jumping ahead as well. I've been doing research on improving it and one person said that they think "Butt, Back, Up" so I should wait until his front feet are up before I lean forward? And is it really leaning forward? Another person even said that you wait for the horse to kind of pull you out of the saddle and following his movement. Another problem I have is sitting up too soon. 

My jumping position is fine on the flat, but when it comes to jumping I just can't time it right or something. 

Let me know what you think will help!

And before anyone suggests it, a trainer is not an option right now.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

it lost my post ):

Well, the gist of what I said was, let the horse come up to you. Steady towards the jump, don't anticipate, let the horse come up to you as you bend at the waist and push your hands (two-point), and try to keep your head on the same plane throughout the course.

Better jumping people will help. I'm interested in learning too.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up too much! For someone just starting out on your own, your position is not bad! The way I was trained (although some do it differently) is to wait until you feel the horse start the jump, and to then simultaneously pop up into 2pt. For the size you are jumping now, it doesn't even have to be a huge 2pt, just a slight bend at the hips and a release with your hands. Other trainers have their riders go into 2pt a few strides before the jump when they are just starting out. 

From your horses point of view, make sure that you land as lightly as possible in the tack and give him a good release by putting your hands forward onto his neck. That way, if you are left behind etc in the saddle, he won't be bopped in the mouth.

Also, if you are not already I would definitely be practicing your 2 pt on the flat. It will help strengthen both your muscles and your balance.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

It would be easier to tell from side shots. It doesn't look to bad, your only jumping small so you don't need a huge 2pt like Roos said.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks!
We're jumping 18"-22" approximately, these are all from yesterday.

When I took lessons before my old trainer moved, we started jumping and I was doing good, then she moved and I lost all of it because we had just started. Then I took lessons at the barn I'm at now and no one is big into jumping there besides me and one other girl, so my trainer didn't really do much of it with me. That, and before I bought Shamrock, I rode her OTTB and he LOVED jumping so much to the point that he badly rushed them. Anticipating that, he once refused a vertical resulting in me flying over his head and landing on the pole, shattering my confidence. And he was the only school horse that was really good at jumping in the first place. For the longest time, I avoided jumping altogether. 

When I got Shamrock, I got curious and he seemed to enjoy it and now I'm loving it again. I've just got to focus on improving my position. 

I BADLY anticipate the jumps due to falling before. I hunch up way before the jump so I know I'm up before he is. Anyway to change this?

Here's a video of some pretty recent jumping:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice horse and he looks like he is enjoying the jumping, so first of all relax, breathe and smile, all is good.

Next, as Roo said, definitely practice your two point on the flat, get those muscles working.

Breathe smile all is good.

The engine that powers the horse over the fence is his butt, the fuel that drives it is yours, so you need to be sat down, especially on the last three strides coming into the fence, if anything you may be leaning back a little, and using a little half halt to balance and collect. If you are in that position you are in a better place to either drive on and make sure that he doesn't stop, or if a dirty stop is thrown in, you have more chance of sticking with him.

Breathe smile all is good.

When you feel his front legs coming up now is the time to fold, don't think lean forward, think fold from the waist, back stays straight, no hunching up, hands slide forward to release, head stays up, so you are looking forward at the next fence.

As he lands you can unfold, bring your hands back into riding position and set off toward the next fence.

As to timing everything, put down some ground poles and practice counting strides to them do it until you can consistently count three strides to the pole. When you have that then you are ready to count the three and get into jump position as he steps over the pole, sitting up as he clears it.

Getting someone to video you is great, you can watch it back and see how you are progressing.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

The video isn't loading for me?


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, I think you look great! I think it's just practice and self correction. The horse looks keen and happy so you are not getting in it's way!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

RoosHuman said:


> The video isn't loading for me?


Does it say anything? 
It was on private at first and I changed it to public.
Also, it says its not viewable in some countries.. are you in the U.S.?


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Nice horse and he looks like he is enjoying the jumping, so first of all relax, breathe and smile, all is good.
> 
> Next, as Roo said, definitely practice your two point on the flat, get those muscles working.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great advice! 

I've also heard shortening the stirrups a hole or two helps?

And yes, I'm ALWAYS getting my boyfriend to video me riding. He's probably so sick of it. Haha.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup, take your stirrups up a couple of holes from your normal riding position, not so important on the little fences, but you need to be shorter to get into a good jumping position


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with the shorter stirrups; it'll feel more natural to fold down and close your hip angle over the jump.

I can't see the video (blocked in some countries on copyright terms), but I'm in the U.S.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> I agree with the shorter stirrups; it'll feel more natural to fold down and close your hip angle over the jump.
> 
> I can't see the video (blocked in some countries on copyright terms), but I'm in the U.S.


I figured since I'm in the U.S. and can see it, it wasn't blocked. However, it was due to Coldplay being used in it. I'm fixing it now and reuploading it without music!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've done the same thing too many times to count. My facebook won't let me upload any videos to it now because I've gone over my limit on using copyrighted songs :lol:. Not sure why it isn't allowed since I legally bought the songs on iTunes, but alas....


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's video now, should work for everyone!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Now it says it's private ;-)


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Now it says it's private ;-)


Hahaha, oh my goodness.. I changed it, so it should work now!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> I've done the same thing too many times to count. My facebook won't let me upload any videos to it now because I've gone over my limit on using copyrighted songs :lol:. Not sure why it isn't allowed since I legally bought the songs on iTunes, but alas....


Haha, I haven't gotten that far, but I can't resist having music in my videos. It adds a nice touch! Haha.


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

wow for new to jumping you look pretty good Id say, there has been some great advice on this forum to you, especially BREATHE, SMILE, RELAX!!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

fastfillynz1 said:


> wow for new to jumping you look pretty good Id say, there has been some great advice on this forum to you, especially BREATHE, SMILE, RELAX!!


Thanks!
So far, I've worked on 2 point in the flat some, shortened my stirrups, and focused on not anticipating the jump. I think next time I'll throw breathe, smile, relax in there as well. Forgot about that one! Haha. And I need it, I get so in my head when I'm focused on something and because I can't see myself jumping unless someone videos me, I feel like I'm not improving.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

You look good! But I think in the video your stirrups were a good length...


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

oh darlin' you have nothing to worry about. Keep jumping. before you know it you'll look back at your vids and pics and say "look at how far i've come!"
Cause in my opinion, your horse isn't offended, and your fence height is very appropriate for your experience.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement!


----------

